# 25c tires on a 2007 Look 555?



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey all.

Just wondering if anybody has mounted 25c tires on wheels with a 555 frame? It looks like there is about 5mm of clearance between the tire and the seat tube, and about the same all around the crown of the fork. So it should work, but it might be close, and road debris might eventually scuff/damage the frame & fork.

I really like cruising around on my commuter with 27 x 1 1/4" wheels pumped up to 80 psi. Having no experience with 25c tires, I really don't know if there is more of a comfort factor between 23c & 25c anyway.

Also, it seems that I've heard 25c tires don't really measure 25mm anyway. I favor Continental tires if this make a difference too.

Any input on this would be greatly appreciated! Thanks Look lovers!!


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

This is probably zero help, but I run up to 27's on an '07 595, so I've got to believe a 555 can take the same. 25's shouldn't be a problem on most frames.


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

It's going to vary from one brand to the next. I've got a set of tires that are marked "23" but are clearly closer to 25mm wide. They are on a 565 right now but have been on a 555 in the past. 

Some "skinny" 28s might even fit... just barely, might rub during hard cornering, depending upon how stiff the wheels are. I know 32s won't fit 585, 555, 586, 565 and 566, for certain.

You almost have to try the particular tires and see for yourself. Too much variation from one manufacturer to the next, maybe even between different models from the same manufacturer.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I have 28's on my 595 and there is still room to spare. I commute 21 miles to work each day, and this change in tires (along with shorter stem) made a HUGE difference in allowing me to get rid of my nagging back pain. I was missing rides and suffering lots of pain at L5 - S1, now I ride every day.

I love my 28's.


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

bikerneil said:


> I have 28's on my 595 and there is still room to spare. I commute 21 miles to work each day, and this change in tires (along with shorter stem) made a HUGE difference in allowing me to get rid of my nagging back pain. I was missing rides and suffering lots of pain at L5 - S1, now I ride every day.
> 
> I love my 28's.


Can you tell me which 28's?


----------



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

I am riding Contintental Ultra Gatorskin 25s on my 555 this winter and it's tight. There seems to be enough clearance in the frame/fork but my front brake (Campy Skeleton) was almost riding on the tire. Switching to an older Campy caliper I had laying around fixed the problem but I don't think I could go any bigger than 25.


----------



## Pegorider (Nov 2, 2008)

*Michelin Pro2 Race*

I can fit the now discontinued 25mm Pro2 Race on my 585, but just barely. Plenty of room in front, but it gets pretty tight near the brake bridge.
Pro 2 Race models were known to run big, the 25s are closer to 27s, so perhaps a more true to size 25 will be okay.
I'm surprised that any 28mm tire will work on a Look frame.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I have the Vittoria 700X28's. I never thought I would ride 28's but I LOVE them. For my back they are the right solution.


----------



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

That's probably the hottest 'commuter' bike I've ever seen. But you are making me really nervous clamping that top tube in the bike stand! You need a new Park stand that clamps by the front/rear dropout!


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

The bike was loosely clamped in for the picture only.

I like my look.


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

bikerneil said:


> I like my look.


That bike is awesome.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

It's your basic commuter bike with fat tires.


----------

